# Disney's Queen Of Katwe on Digital HD on Jan. 10 and Blu-ray� on Jan. 31



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Disney’s Heartwarming and Triumphant “Queen of Katwe” Arrives Home
> 
> on Digital HD on Jan. 10 and Blu-ray™ on Jan. 31
> 
> ...


----------

